# New gun advice



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys,

Help me out, I am looking to purchase a new .45. I am looking for an accurized pistol for around $1500.00 to $2000.00. The Kimber super match is the only gun I have looked at so far, but for that money I want to explore all my options. I plan on using it for bullseye type shooting. 

Any advice?

Mike


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

We have a couple of Bullseye shooters on here, they should be able to give you some good advice.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not sure what way to turn. I was told I should buy a less expansave model and send it out for full accurizing, and also told that the cost for that would by a few thousand bucks!!! Thats out of my budget, but I want a gun that can hold a tight group so I can rule out gun error. 

Well lets see where this thread goes after the holiday. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike,
Any Wilson Combat Model ........OR Any Nighthawk model are custom made and hand fitted .45 Acps. Right out of the box they can shoot better than most shooters ...........they come with a fired target, so you can see the group of that gun.

All of the one I have handled are beautiful......and you certainly see where your money goes. Most models are $2000 to $2500 ....and some up to $3000

These are two companies I can recommend and know you will get your money's worth.

For about $1,000 you can get a Nice SIG 1911, but here you are dealing with mass production .......just high quality parts run up the price.

JF.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get ahold of Benz or Leam and they can get you going in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## CyberSlacker (Feb 6, 2007)

Get a Baer

under $2000 and will keep up or pass up any of the others, higher priced guns

Les knows 45s :smt023 

IMHO, mark

PS: feel free to email me and talk 45s ... i luv em


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys, Thought I would let you all know what I purchased. I looked at Les, Kimber, and Wilson. Although I think the Les would have been a great choice, I went with a Kimber Super Match. Check this out, I found it on GunBroker.com. Series 1, mint cond except a scratch from the slide release, around 1000 round. At that price I could not help myself.


----------

